# Manually reset Airport



## philippe99 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi.
I have a non-Wifi cable modem-router. Behing this router, an AccessPoint1 connected to the router by an Ethernet cable.

A wood table above the AP1 (and router) a PPC G5 10.4.6 running Airport
In another room (10m) a G3 10.3.9 connected to AP1 by a combination of "ethernet+AP2" (because no Airport card)

Sometimes, the AP1 stop responding. I do not know why, even this seems to occur when I make intensive tasks (like video encoding) while no browser is running (only iStat). But this is not the purpose of my question.

I power-off then power-on the AP1 and, let's say, 5 minutes later, the G3_with_AP2 retrieves the Internet connection

But not the G5 just above the AP1; "Out of range of network xxx" (xxx is the name of my network) the state shows; Aiport interference robustness is on. Doing a "Connect to.." sends a "No network found". Last Airport firmware installed. The only solution for the G5 to re-discover the network is to reboot it. 

There is only one network.Both APs are DLINK DW2000+.

How can I manually force the G5's Airport to find the network again without rebooting it ?

Thanks 
Philippe


----------

